# Tecumseh Carb part #???



## boomer202 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a Craftsman Edger 536 796537 with a Tecumseh h35 45592S engine. The carb needs rebuilt and I don't know what carb it is. It is a diaphram type carb (possibly a walbro). Anyone have a reference manual that might list this engine/carb combo? Any source for a kit? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

Carb is part number 632208. The complete kit for this carb is 631893. These are Tecumseh numbers and parts can be found through any Tecumseh dealer. 

Mike


----------



## boomer202 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanx Mike


----------

